# Freenet.de spammt jetzt auch?



## KatzenHai (3 April 2008)

Ein Bekannter fragte, weil er folgende Fehlermeldung nach Mailversand von seinem Freenet.de-Account erhielt:
A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

[email protected]
     SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:    
     host mailc.captain-mail.net [72.51.46.158]: 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable;
Client host [195.4.92.90] blocked using dnsbl.sorbs.net; Currently Sending Spam
See:
http://www.sorbs.net/lookup.shtml?195.4.92.90​Der IP-Bereich 195.4.92.0 - 195.4.93.255 gehört aktuell (heute im Whois-Dienst hier nachgesehen) der freenet AG.

Was soll uns das sagen??


----------



## KatzenHai (3 April 2008)

*AW: Freenet.de spammt jetzt auch?*

Ergänzung:

Vom gleichen Freenet-Account wurde eine Mail an einen AOL-Account geschickt. Von dort kam folgende Fehlermeldung zurück:
*554 RLY:B1
http://postmaster.info.aol.com/errors/554rlyb1.html

EXPLANATION:*

This error message is a dynamic block on our system. Dynamic blocks are placed on
an IP address when AOL member complaints go over our set threshold. These are
automated blocks that are removed by the system within 24 hours if the complaints
are below the threshold.​


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2008)

*AW: Freenet.de spammt jetzt auch?*

Gab es schon einmal. Weiß jemand, was da rauskam?
http://www.meinews.net/provider-t612.html?


> Das Prinzip ist folgendes: wenn irgendeine Installation der Software
> bei irgendeinem Anbieter einen Mail als Spam erkennt, dann kommt die
> IP des sendenden Servers auf die Blacklist und bleibt dort eine
> gewisse Zeit. Diese Blacklist wird von allen Installationen der
> ...



P.S.:
http://www.robtex.com/rbl/195.4.92.90.html

Dort der Kommentar zu SORBS


> - List of hosts that have been noted as sending spam/UCE/UBE to the admins of SORBS. This zone also contains netblocks of spam supporting service providers, this could be for providing websites, DNS or drop boxes for a spammer. Spam supporters are added on a 'third strike and you are out' basis, where the third spam will cause the supporter to be blocked.


Frag doch bei Freenet, ob man ein Delisting veranlasst.

Robtex sagt auch: 





> SMTP:554 SMTP service not available


 normal ist das (glaube ich) nicht
http://www.robtex.com/ip/195.4.92.90.html

Die Frage ist an und für sich wohl besser bei Antispam aufgehoben


----------



## Fidul (3 April 2008)

*AW: Freenet.de spammt jetzt auch?*

Es gibt einige Mugus, die ihre Spams direkt über Freenet herausblasen. Die sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Ursache dieses Problems.


----------

